# to Oregonians



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am the guest speaker at the West Hillls/Portland digestive disease IBS research center tonight just fyi. http://www.westhillsgiresearch.com/


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Wish you luck with this. Knock 'em....







well oooops not that... Umm







break a .... no that wouldn't be good either. Ummm,







tell them what is what. How is that?







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations! How did it go, Eric.







JeanG


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes and why don't you come to Austin and bring some of those CDs to sell us while you are here.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks guys, it went well I believe. I did some work before hand on simple things to do and covered a lot of ground. I also had a chance when I was there to talk for about 40 minutes person to person with the head Gastroenterologist who is also an IBS specialist of the hospital and travels educating on IBS and other gastro diseases and that was extremely helpful in my own questions.







He's friends with or knows almost everyone on the IBS lecture series and had just had lunch with Dr Wood a big researcher in IBS. All in all I thought the day went well.







I appreciate the support from here.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HeyLucky me, I was there! And eric did do a good job. There was a lot of interest in what works and what doesn't. And just like on this board, the array of problems people are dealing with is amazing. eric - I think you did a good job of presenting lots of alternatives. We probably all hear the take fiber, or try this anti-spasmodic or change your diet or reduce stress. But I think it's important for people to realize its different for different people and there are lots of alternatives to investigate. that has given me lots of hope.it was nice to finally get to meet you too







nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Nancy, it was good to meet you to your the four person I have meet off the bb,







and I hope you come to some of the next meetings when you can. Hopefully we can get Dr koval or Dr Sleven back in to talk because both are extremely knowledgable, present the information well and both have a good sense of humor.


----------

